
Combining blockchain and smart contracts to disrupt the music industry - steven_braham
https://blog.braham.biz/the-most-exciting-blockchain-project-ive-seen-so-far-5e2e8f969221
======
meesterdude
Already a coin for that:

[https://musicoin.org](https://musicoin.org)

    
    
        Musicoin employs blockchain and ‘smart contract’ technology to execute a usage contract along with a payment transaction - automatically and seamlessly - each and every time a listener clicks the ‘Play’ button.

